# ضروري تدخلون وتفيدوني دبلوم الامن وسلامة المنشات



## أبو عبدالملك998 (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني ياليت لو تعلموني مكان يعطي دبلوم في الامن وسلامة المنشات

انا بالسعودية وكم مدة الدراسة وكم المبلغ علما باني كنت بالدفاع المدني ومعي دورات ولكن يقولوا لازم دبلوم الامن وسلامة المنشات ياليت تساعدوني بالجهات الي تعطي الدورات هذه؟

ارجووو الاهتمام بطلبي 

والله الموفق​


----------



## أبو عبدالملك998 (10 يناير 2011)

يااخوان 19 مشاهدة ولا احد فادني طلبتكم ياناس باي معلومه معهد ولا جهة تدريبية تعطي الدورات لاني بحثت بالانترنت ومالقيت اي جهة تعطي شهادة الدبلوم بالسعودية


----------



## tarhooni (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنصحك بـــــــــــ:

British safety council

*


----------

